# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK Fishnews: New Garra discovered in Oman

## AquaticQuotient.com

New Garra discovered in Oman

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

